# Does anyone working on ath10k driver?



## namefag (Aug 18, 2019)

My new laptop uses Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 Wireless Network Adapter, which is a kind of ath10k family which FreeBSD currently doesn't support.
if someone is working for that, I'll wait for it. otherwise, I have to buy USB network dongle.


----------



## namefag (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like a network dongle is the choice.


----------



## namefag (Sep 25, 2019)

OJ said:


> Looks like a network dongle is the choice.


OK, I'll look for then.


----------



## joachin (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm having the same question...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 6, 2019)

Better ask at the freebsd-current mailing list.


----------



## neel (Oct 6, 2019)

I have a laptop (HP Spectre x360 13-p0043dx) with an Intel AC-9560 and I use a Realtek USB dongle (Edimax EW-7811Un) for Wi-Fi. The Edimax/Realtek dongle isn't the most reliable but throughput is better than that of `iwm` on previous laptops.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 2, 2019)

neel said:


> I have a laptop (HP Spectre x360 13-p0043dx) with an Intel AC-9560 and I use a Realtek USB dongle (Edimax EW-7811Un) for Wi-Fi. The Edimax/Realtek dongle isn't the most reliable but throughput is better than that of `iwm` on previous laptops.



What kind of speed/output do you get from the dongle? Im struggling with iwm on my Lenovo T470, 5mbit at max and 0.5 upload.. A bit annoying when Im sitting at home on a 500mbit connection..


----------



## scottro (Nov 2, 2019)

On my LAN, I get about 2-6 MB from an Intel 7260 on FreeBSD.  (vs 30-50MB with Linux). So I don't think that speed is necessarily slow for FreeBSD. With my own LAN, I usually get 2-5 MB on FreeBSD vs 30-50 MB with Linux. (Same card, same machine).


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 3, 2019)

2-6MB as in megabyte?  Do you have any settings/tweaks used or does it work like that default?


----------



## scottro (Nov 3, 2019)

Default.  I haven't tried tweaking it.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 3, 2019)

Okay, but in megabyte or megabits? Just wondering


----------



## xtremae (Nov 3, 2019)

^ A capital (B) usually stands for byte(s) so he probably means 2-6 megabytes.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 3, 2019)

xtremae said:


> ^ A capital (B) usually stands for byte(s) so he probably means 2-6 megabytes.



I know but I wanted to confirm it because I have the same results, almost but in mbit ( both freebsd and linux ). And the same card. Because 50megabyte/s on wifi is quite good, that would equal 400mbit+-


----------



## scottro (Nov 3, 2019)

Fair question and usually I confirm that I do mean MB by adding not a mistyped b. Yes, I meant MB.

 It's often misused so a reasonable question IMHO.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 5, 2019)

Okay then I have to be doing something wrong, I get max 5 megabits down from speedtest, weird..  wonder why


----------



## scottro (Nov 5, 2019)

Not necessarily.  I was using an Intel card, the 7260. I mentioned my experience just to say that to to my knowledge, FreeBSD hasn't yet achieved the sort of wireless speed one can get with Linux.


----------



## Lars Skogstad (Nov 5, 2019)

Okay, I have  Wireless: Intel 7260 [iwm(4)] Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 8265 - in my Lenovo T470.. hm


----------

